# Enable on reboot, Keep screen on, Deactivate rotation, ...



## kirksl

Hi.


I have posted this on another website and was given a little bit of help translating.  Can someone tell me if the strings are correct from the questions i've asked.  I'm trying to make sure the meaning or context is correct.




Thank you for your help.






--------------------------------------------------------------------
General = [一般設定]
Would any of these strings be correct?
http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Search.aspx?sString=General&langID=ja-jp


全般 - Seems to be used the most to mean "General"
General in my case is just a heading for a category of settings on a screen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Enable on reboot = [再起動後に確認]
Enable now = [直ちに確認]
Can you tell me if the translation for "Enable" is correct?
It seems to be translated to mean "Check" or "Confirm".
Enable should mean "Activate" or "Start".
Enable on reboot really means "Start the program after rebooting the phone"
Enable now really means "Start the program now"
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Keep screen on = [画面を閉じない]
I have a setting on my phone called "Stay awake" that translates to スリープを無効にする. I was curious if your translation is best for Keep screen on or maybe this one?
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Deactivate rotation = [回転させない]
Would this be a good translation too? 非アクティブ化回転
http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Search.aspx?sString=rotation&langID=ja-jp
http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Search.aspx?sString=deactivate&langID=ja-jp
--------------------------------------------------------------------
proximity = [近く]
touch = [タッチ]
shake = [震動]
gesture = [ジェスチャー]
Can you tell me how I can effectively mean "on touch", "on shake", etc. On really meaning "upon" or "when you" They are all in a group of settings and the title to the group is "Check email". Overall they mean:
"check email when you are near the proximity sensor"
"check email when you shake the phone"
"check email when you touch the phone screen"
"check email when you make a gesture on the phone screen"
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Draw your gesture = [ジェスチャーを描いてください]
I found this string as well. あなたのジェスチャーを描画
Can you tell me which one is better?


----------



## Nobu.0

I think it's better to translate "enable" as 起動する. 確認 does mean check or confirm. 

"画面を閉じない" as a translation of "keep the screen on" sounds okay. 
"スリープを無効にする" can be correct if the function described as "keeping the screen on" is the same as deactivating the sleep mode. I can't confirm it because I don't have the device at hand...

非アクティブ化回転 doesn't really make sense. You can say 回転機能の非アクティブ化.

"On" can be translated as "...して". So for example
"check email when you shake the phone" 電話機を振ってメールをチェック
"check email when you touch the phone screen" 電話機をタッチしてメールをチェック
"check email when you make a gesture on the phone screen" ジェスチャーを描いてメールをチェック

Regarding the gesture question both of them sound fine.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

First, I assume that all the English phrases you've quoted here are from 
the short instructions given on a PC or Smartphone software application.
Therefore, I assume that those phrases are different in tone and style 
from the usual conversational style. 

 In Japanese, too, the usual conversation style is quite different from the 
typical phrases used as instructions given in PC and Smartphone applications.

I'm not an information technology expert or anything of the sort.  So, if you want 
the perfect translation, I suggest you consult a person 
much versed in that field.

(1) General = [一般設定]
　　---> 一般設定、一般、全般 (I think all of these are all right.)

(2) Enable on reboot = [再起動後に確認]
　　---> 再起動後に有効にする　　
OR　　
　　---> 再起動後、有効

(3) Enable now = [直ちに確認]
　　---> 直ちに有効にする

(4) Keep screen on = [画面を閉じない]
　　---> 画面を ON のままにする　　
OR　　
　　---> 画面 ON 保持

(5) Deactivate rotation = [回転させない]
　　---> 回転を無効にする　　
OR
　　---> 回転させない

(6) proximity = [近く]
　　---> 近接　　
OR　　
　　---> 近接センサー
　　（This one I'm translating that way because "proximity sensor" is generally translated as "近接センサー."）

(7) touch = [タッチ]
　　---> タッチ時 
　　(This one I'm translating that way because "タッチ時" means 
　　"on touch" or "when you touch it."  Users will understand your meaning 
　　better if it is translated that way.)

(8) shake = [震動]
　　---> 振った時
　　（This Japanese translation literally means "when you shake it.")

(9) gesture = [ジェスチャー]
　　---> ジェスチャー時
　　(This translation literally means "when you make a gesture.")

(10) Draw your gesture = [ジェスチャーを描いてください]
　　---> ジェスチャーをする
　　(In translating the above 10, I assumed that the Smartphone user is to 
　　make a gesture, such as nodding their head or waving their hand, 
　　on the screen when they want to check the email box for incoming emails.)


----------



## kirksl

You are correct.  They are short instructions.  They shouldn't be sentences either if at all possible.  Just direct statements, such as "disable rotation", instead of "I want to disable rotation".

Can you confirm the right form of "gesture" is used in your translations.  Gesture really means to draw a pattern on the screen, such as in this link where a gesture is drawn to unlock the phone...
https://lh5.ggpht.com/KhLpjMqREaXcFZV8CLiX9CDVa3CnjyEJc3CnIqoNaGTlQ2oEr-QGQY-bEJ71YZgvlg=h900

Can you confirm that your translation for "proximity" really translates to an action "when you get close to the proximity sensor".

One other translation I wasn't sure about if you can give me your opinion on the best solution.
For Deactivate Rotation I have an additional translation that looks good as well: 回転無効にする



Thank you for the help.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Hi, kirksl, thanks for your response.

(1) The word "gesture" or "ジェスチャー"

Now I know what you really mean by "gesture" here.  
Gestures like that shown in your uploaded photo is not 
a "ジェスチャー" at all. The word "ジェスチャー," although it comes directly
from English, means something slightly different. 

 "ジェスチャー" involves nodding your head, waving your hand, shrugging 
your shoulders, or something similar that involves bigger bodily 
movements than just drawing a pattern or figure on the Smartphone screen.  

"Gesture" in your case can, I think, be translated as 
図を描く (draw a figure), maybe.　So, let me revise 
my former translations as follows:

　　　(9) gesture = [ジェスチャー]
　　　　　---> *図を描く
*
　　　　　　　　(Here, I hope you don't mind the length of my translation.
　　　　　　　　Even though the word "図" means "a figure, a pattern, or something similar,
　　　　　　　　I suggest you write "図を描く" (= draw a figure) in its entirety.
　　　　　　　　If you just write "図" in this context, your users may not know what you specifically mean.)

　　　(10) Draw your gesture = [ジェスチャーを描いてください]
　　　　　---> *図を描く*

(2) "proximity" = "when you get close to the proximity sensor" ???

Well, my former translation "近接" means just "proximity."  
Therefore, the translation may not translate to all of what you really mean.
If you don't mind the length of the phrase, what you mean could 
be translated in short as "近接センサーに接近時."  The revised 
translation literally means "on coming close to the proximity sensor."
But most probably it's too long, right?

(3) Deactivate Rotation = 回転無効にする ???

Yes, "回転無効にする" is also correct.  But, if you don't mind adding 
one more character "を," then I suggest you add it.  In fact,
"*回転を無効にする*" is a complete Japanese phrase, without abbreviations.
It is therefore better than "回転無効にする," which is a shortened form.
Here, the word "を", as you may know, indicates that the word "回転"
(rotation) is the direct object of the verb "無効にする" (deactivate).


----------



## kirksl

Of course.  Thank you for all of your help too.

1) Is there any way to differential between "On gesture" and "Draw your gesture" with your translation?  "On gesture" is really saying "when you draw your gesture" something will happen.  In this case, your email will be synchronized.  "Draw your gesture" is more of an affirmative command requiring it right now.  I don't mind if "Draw your gesture" string is longer as it is really the title to a screen, while the other is a small string on a button.

2) Yes it is definitely too long.  Is there any way to abbreviate it where most of the sentence can be implied?  Space is very limited.

3) Thank you for your opinion.  Would the abbreviated form still be well understood?  I don't mind abbreviations at all.


----------



## animelover

OED Loves Me Not said:


> Gestures like that shown in your uploaded photo is not
> a "ジェスチャー" at all. The word "ジェスチャー," although it comes directly
> from English, means something slightly different.



I don't know, but are you certain about this? It seems that it does get used by some people regardless (perhaps explained by tge prevalence of English?):
http://www.meetroid.com/?p=41244
http://bitzedge.net/tips/stride2
http://andronavi.com/2013/08/285194
http://help.apple.com/motion/mac/5.0/jp/motion/usermanual/index.html#chapter=D&section=1&tasks=true
http://help.apple.com/motion/mac/5.0/jp/motion/usermanual/index.html#chapter=D&section=0&tasks=true 「ジェスチャーとは、「Motion」のユーザインターフェイス上で（タブレットを用いて）描く、連続的な途切れのないパターンのことです。」
http://m.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/detail/q13115637473
http://www.justsystems.com/jp/products/atok_android/feature2.html
http://m.japan.cnet.com/story/35052736/?p=2
http://www.windowsphone.com/ja-jp/how-to/wp7/start/gestures-flick-pan-and-stretch


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Animelover, thanks for your input.  I didn't know that the IT community 
has adopted this kind of wording into the Japanese language.
In that case, the Smartphone manual and instructions given in its software 
may already be using that phrase.  But please understand that, unless 
you tell the users that the word "ジェスチャー" is intended to mean 
what you want it to mean, most users won't understand what it means.



> http://help.apple.com/motion/mac/5.0...0%26tasks=true 「ジェスチャーとは、「Motion」のユーザインターフェイス上で（タブレットを用いて）描く、連続的な途切れのないパターンのことです。」


The above website needs to give this long explanation (to the effect 
that the word "ジェスチャー" is intended to mean such a thing in the IT 
world) *precisely because, *when reading the word "ジェスチャー,"
most native speakers of Japanese understand something different 
from the new definition of the Japanese word which the IT world 
seems to have recently adopted.


----------



## kirksl

Thanks for all of those links Animelover.  Assuming that a phone user is smart enough to understand (I think young phone users are), what would you suggest?


The following strings i've asked for opinions on many other websites and favoring so far...
あなたのジェスチャーを描画 = Is seemingly acceptable as "Draw your gesture"
図を描く = To your answer OED for "On gesture" is seemingly very well accepted so far as well.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Here are my revised suggestions, after all the inputs you guys 
have contributed:

(9) On gesture ---> ジェスチャー時

(10) Draw your gesture = [ジェスチャーを描いてください] or [ジェスチャーを描く]

(2) Proximity ---> 近接
(I can't think of anything at all that is short enough to 
convey all of what needs to be stated. So, let's leave 
it just at "近接.")

(3) Deactivate rotation ---> 回転を無効にする
Here, I stick to the use of "を." Younger people today tend to 
omit "て, に, を, は" in their daily conversations and 
are beginning even to write with such words omitted.
But I hate it.


----------



## kirksl

For "On proximity", I have correct translations of this for many other languages including Far East Languages.  I've translated all to Japanese.  Do any of these translations sound better?  Also if you happen to speak another Far East language i've put the correct translations below as well if it helps.

All languages for "On proximity" translated to Japanese.
近似で
アル近接
近く
アプローチ
近づく
クローズ時
丸めたとき
近接センサを使用して
近接して
近接によって
の近傍に
クローズアップ付


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

For a short instruction to the effect of 
"when you get close to the proximity sensor",
how many Japanese characters can you put in there?


----------



## kirksl

Maximum Japanese characters is 19.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

If so, then why can't you accept my original translation indicated below?

近接センサーに接近時


----------



## kirksl

I understand your frustration.  It's a good length.  It's a perfect sentence.  But here's my frustration.  Almost every language i've translated "On proximity" for has resulted in a string that didn't equate to a sentence.   Spanish is "Al proximidad" which is literally "On proximity", French is "À proximité", meaning the same.  Other languages are able to avoid using a sentence as well.  Russian is "на приближение" which is literally "On closeness".  Arabic is "عند التقريب" which literally means "when close".

I'm sure you can see where i'm going with this.  I don't want a sentence.  I want a short string that implies "when you get close to the proximity sensor".


However!  If you truly feel that your suggestion is required or the string will not be understood I am willing to use it.  Another point, my buttons come with an icon that shows a picture of a phone with a proximity sensor as well.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

If I may say so, the original English phrase "On proximity" itself 
is almost incomprehensible. If it means anything, it just means 
"When you go (or come) closer." It can never mean anything 
along the lines of "when you come close to the proximity sensor."

I'm not a native speaker of 
English, but I can say that much.  Don't you agree?
If you don't care how frustrated your language would
make your users , then go right ahead.
Only don't ask me further. 

One more thing, the fact that your other translations 
in many other languages are direct translations of 
your original doesn't mean that those phrases in 
those other languages make sense.  Those who 
suggested those translations for you 
may not care if their translations do make sense or not,
nor whether your users would feel comfortable using 
your Smartphone application.

If I didn't care a bit about your translation or how your 
users would feel, naturally I would suggest to you 
whatever would suit you, for example, "近接時."


----------



## kirksl

Here's a couple of things to keep in mind.

1) The button will have an image on it like so:
https://lh5.ggpht.com/WLXggnVFBnwwKLidPZWSPnNWjRfcyyup7Pdtm8DPprt6ZYsPNwlZMGheJ5XzuuSk0_w=w520

2) When first using the phone application a screen will display giving a brief tutorial on things like "This button really says get close to the proximity sensor".

3) With all of that in mind, coupling the button image, the tutorial, the user is going to easily understand what the button function is.  Having a long string at that point every time I start this app is not the way to go for many reasons, many are intelligent UI/UX design choices having worked in software for over 2 decades.  A long string amongst all the other strings in that single language as well as amonst all 20+ languages breaks the consistency.  This also breaks the look and feel.  App psychology.  Why is this single button always showing a sentence when I already see the image on the button and the tutorial taught me what to do?  Consistency and brevity also has a cool and fun factor to it.  Sentences not so much.  Imagine a sentence on every number key on your telephone.  You're probably saying to yourself right now "well everyone knows how to use a phone and the number keys".  That's exactly my point.  Putting icons on buttons and adding a tutorial creates smart people if you're not already savvy.


Ending.  Thank you very much for all your help.  I'm ending with a big smile here.  I hope you can see now with coupling images and on screen tutorials that there will be no user frustration.  I think by now having translated so many other languages if that were the case, many other people would have spoken up about this in our discussions.

Take care.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Kirksl, what you've always been doing is to wait for the answerers to rack their brains out, 
trying to figure out what you really mean to say and giving desperate attempts to 
develop their awkward translations *despite *the shortage of the information you'd provided
in your first and second posts.

Then, *only after the volunteers' first, second, and even third attempts, you pop up 
with a very long series of elaborate information,* not only long explanations in text but also 
a photo.  That is definitely not fair.  It even seems as if you've been making fun of 
the answerers.

I sincerely hope you've learned something important in this thread and 
correct your attitude next time you ask any question.  If not, people 
would stop responding to you gradually.  In fact, at least I am 
dead tired of talking with you.  I hope that, next time I find your 
name together with your question, I will identify you as the one who's 
been asking these questions, so that I'll be able to avoid you.


----------



## kirksl

Hi OED.

Please accept my apology.  The only thing I can suggest here is that there is a strong language barrier and translation issue with you and the specific strings i'm working with.  Please don't take offense to that, but you are absolutely a unique case.  I've been working with translators for years, including other Japanese people and never had so many problems or strong attitude from a person.

Regarding the strings we've been working with the first message I sent on here was actually a copy of a message I used for over 20 different translators and all of those translators were able to understand, advise me and give me successful translations within only a few posts.  Again all roads are leading back to you.

I wish you all of the best.  And my only advice to you is to try and maintain better composure.  A composed person is a strong person.


All the best.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Kirsksl, I've just read your message #19, but that doesn't mean 
I understand and agree with you.  I wish I could trust the other 
translators you've been working with you. I wish I could believe that 
they're serious and do care about their languages and 
their work with you.  I'm afraid I suspect they actually
DO NOT care enough.  Do you really think I'm simply 
being selfish and just sticking to my own beliefs?

In any case, if you had given us all the necessary information 
together with your photo in your first or second posts, 
I wouldn't have had to waste my valuable time and effort 
and got so much irritated talking to you.

Looks like I've wasted my breath yet again.  I shut up.


----------

